# I'm a starting weeb.



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 31, 2019)

(15-1-2020) Note: *A list has already been made. Any other suggestions will now be ignored.*

Give me a list of anime I should watch.
In 2021, I'll look back at this and I'll either laugh very hard or cringe.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 31, 2019)

if you want to be the weebiest of weebs you'll wanna watch Sword Art Online


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 31, 2019)

The Urotsukidoji series of films would be a nice gentle introduction to the world of anime I think 

Especially the second film.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 31, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The Urotsukidoji series of films would be a nice gentle introduction to the world of anime I think
> 
> Especially the second film.


I don't trust that devil emoji.
Is it an ecchi?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 31, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I don't trust that devil emoji.
> Is it an ecchi?


Well the second film is called Legend of the demon womb so judge for yourself


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 1, 2020)

In no particular order, here's a list of fun anime to start out with

Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood
Stein's Gate
Death note
Re zero
Konosuba
Sword art online
My hero academia
Miss Kobayashi's dragon maid
No game no life
Attack on titan
Tokyo ghoul


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Make a MyAnimeList account to keep track of stuff.

Here are my recommendations:

Nichijou
Beastars
Non Non Biyori
Little Witch Academia
Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken

Yuru Camp△

Kono Subarashii Sekai ni Shukufuku wo!

Fire Force
Dr. Stone
The Ancient Magus' Bride
*EDIT:* I also highly recommend anything Studio Trigger or Kyoto Animation has worked on.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 1, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Give me a list of anime I should watch.
> In 2021, I'll look back at this and I'll either laugh very hard or cringe.



My two favorite animes of all time are FLCL and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. If you watch JoJo's, start with Part 1. Skipping parts is unacceptable.

It starts out a little slow, but it is most definitely worth it. Especially when you get to part 3.

FLCL helped me get over some internal struggles, so it'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jan 1, 2020)

Shonan junai gumi


----------



## Harumyne (Jan 1, 2020)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica,
Nichijou,
K-ON,
Paprika.


----------



## DBlaze (Jan 1, 2020)

Boku no Pico and Euphoria
are probably better to avoid


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 1, 2020)

Gantz, Genocyber, Evangelion (none of that rebuild bullshit, just the original series and EoE), Elfen Lied if you no longer value your mental health and emotional stability.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 1, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Gantz, Genocyber, Evangelion (none of that rebuild bullshit, just the original series and EoE), Elfen Lied if you no longer value your mental health and emotional stability.


I don't cry that easily when it comes to fictional characters, so that should work.



epickid37 said:


> Konosuba


I hope that's ironic, because in the way I was such a shitbuscuit in 2019, I've shitted on every aspect and problem that Konosuba has. I read one of the mangas and had a terrible time.
But whatever, maybe the anime comes here to save the day, and maybe it was just the Konosuba fanbase fucking me over that year? Who knows.

Anyway, this list is getting big, so I'll probably make a My Anime List soon so everyone who knows me on Discord can make fun of me.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 1, 2020)

Depends on your tastes.
One of my favourites is less action and more existentialism.

Death Parade.

Is mature, but not in a "tits everywhere" kind of mature that most Shounen titles use.

There's also Parasyte Maxim.
Also mature, but actiony. Again, less tits everywhere and more people being split in half.

Toradora is you're wanting your typical coming of age romance type. This ones friendly to all ages.

Nichijou. Think it's already been mentioned but this is probably slapstick stupidity at its peak.

Plastic Memories...Clannad...Angel Beats...Little Busters...to name a few that will treat your emotions like a stress ball.

Edit. There's also Ancient Magus' Bride.
I've yet to watch this one, but everyone I've heard of seems to give it rave reviews...really need to clear up my backlog.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh. And Cowboy Bebop.
Hands down.

It's old, so it might look a bit dated, but this came out during the golden age of anime.
It's basically space detectives.

Has good fight scenes. Haven't watched it in a while, but I believe it's safe. Not the kind of ecchi shit you see plastered everywhere. 

Think...Sherlock mixed with Batman...but in space, and without the weeby bat costume.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh yeah Black Lagoon is good too


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2020)

Entry Level Casual Weeb: 

Sword Art Online
Attack on Titan
Death Note
Konosuba
Dragon Ball Z

Quality Weebery: 

Full Metal Alchemist
Steins;Gate
My Hero Academia
Log Horizon

Advanced Quality Weebery: 
Cowboy Bebop
Fate/Zero
Madoka

Just Make Me Cry, Bro: 
Clannad
Anohana
Angel Beats


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 1, 2020)

Shit. Yeah. Forgot about Anohana. I second that one too.

Avoid the live action version.
Consider it the Live Action "Last Airbender" of Anime.
Just go with the original anime and not that...thing.

And another, "Your lie in april".
Not actiony. It basically focuses on classical music (Piano and Violin).

God...I forgot one of the worst emotional stress ball animes.
It's a mini movie. I think it only runs 40-50 minutes, but it's good. Hotorubi.
Once you've watched that, there's a particular amv on YouTube that just crushes your soul every time you hear the song afterwards.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 1, 2020)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure and Robot Carnival.


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 1, 2020)

I've seen a few shows, check out my list https://www.anime-planet.com/users/Keristero/anime?sort=rating
Overall the anime I'd recommend to everyone is Space Brothers


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 1, 2020)

Lets bet no money and say none of these anime will make me cry.

Whenever a character dies, I celebrate it with a bottle of Coca Cola and laugh. I'm soulless.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jan 1, 2020)

The Anime I recommend watching:

Zatch Bell (the japanese version at least)
Darling in the FranXX
Mirai Nikki
The Dragon Ball Series (from the beginning)
Mobile Suit Gundam


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok, I spent time looking through the list, and asking on Discord for more recommendations, here is the final list:

*Animes that I will watch (in no particular order)*
-Sword Art Online
-Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
-Stein's Gate
-Death Note
-Re Zero
-Konosuba
-My Hero Academia
-No Game No Life
-Tokyo Ghoul
-Cowboy Bebop
-Nichijou
-Beastars
-Non Non Biyori
-Little Witch Academia
-Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken
-Fire Force
-Dr. Stone
-The Ancient Magus' Bride
-Puella Magi Madoka Magica
-Nichijou
-K-On
-Gantz
-Genocyber
-Evangelion (Original version)
-Elfen Lied
-Toradora
-Plastic Memories
-Clannad
-Angel Beats
-Little Busters
-Black Lagoon
-Attack on Titan
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Steins;Gate
-Log Horizon
-Fate/Zero
-Madoka
-Anohana
-Your Lie in April
-Hotorubi
-Robot Carnival
-Space Brothers
-Zatch Bell
-Mirai Nikko
-Mobile Suit Gundam
-Lucky Star

*Animes that I will put on a hold for now*
-Urotsukidoji
-Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
-Dragon Maid
-Paprika
-Boku no Pico
-Euphoria
-Darling in the Franxx
-Death Parade
-Parasyte Maxim
-Dragon Ball (Z)

Some standouts are, again, Konosuba, because of how much I hated in 2019, Dragon Maid, which I will put on a hold for _that_ scene, Darling in the Franxx for spamming my Youtube recommendations, I tried to watch it during the spamwave and was disgusted by it, K-On, My Hero Academia, Cowboy Bepop and Lucky Star look fun and the other emotional animes also got me exited, just as a test to see if I'm soulless from the inside.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll see if I can setup a My Anime List.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

That's a quality list. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 2, 2020)

One problem though, what service can I use to watch a large majority of these? Is Cruncyroll an option?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> One problem though, what service can I use to watch a large majority of these? Is Cruncyroll an option?


Crunchyroll is a legal option if you don't mind mid-roll ads and watching new episodes a week after they come out. I'd recommend That Kiss Site. Just turn off your ad blocker.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 2, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Crunchyroll is a legal option if you don't mind mid-roll ads and watching new episodes a week after they come out. I'd recommend That Kiss Site. Just turn off your ad blocker.


Crunchyroll is free? Well, I don't mind advertisements or episodes that I have to wait for, I just want to try out some anime that I'm sort of familiar with.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Crunchyroll is free? Well, I don't mind advertisements or episodes that I have to wait for, I just want to try out some anime that I'm sort of familiar with.


It's free with mid-roll ads.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2020)

Amazon, Hulu, Netflix, Funimation, Crunchyroll, should be all the services these anime are on. The last two are anime-specific services.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 2, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Give me a list of anime I should watch.
> In 2021, I'll look back at this and I'll either laugh very hard or cringe.



LOL. I research on a list of anime on my own and my own taste. People already gave me a list of anime before and say this and that was awesome but I don't liked any of them and I found what I was looking for and that's what I liked. My own taste. Different opinions.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. I research on a list of anime on my own and my own taste. People already gave me a list of anime before and say this and that was awesome but I don't liked any of them and I found what I was looking for and that's what I liked. My own taste. Different opinions.


Well, of course nobody has the same tastes, but usually stuff recommended by friends is a good place to start.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> Amazon, Hulu, Netflix, Funimation, Crunchyroll, should be all the services these anime are on. The last two are anime-specific services.


Amazon and Hulu are uncommon in this household, I think getting Amazon Prime here isn't even that easy.
Netflix blocked f##king K-On in Europe, also requiring me to have a VPN.
No thanks, if Crunchyroll is free, it's free, and I don't mind the ads.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Give me a list of anime I should watch.
> In 2021, I'll look back at this and I'll either laugh very hard or cringe.



What genres do you have in mind?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 2, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> What genres do you have in mind?


Nothing, really, mostly fighting, but I already put a large list together for now that I will edit sometimes if an anime doesn't catch my interest.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 3, 2020)

I remember a time when people just said they like anime....

Anime you should watch - Dragon Ball, DBZ, Bleach, Naruto, Yu Yu hakusho, first season Yu-Gi-OH!, first season and second season Pokemon, Gundam. And everything everyone else has stated.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm surprised Psycho Pass didn't surfaced.
I personally loved the second season, but beware that it is a mixed bag.
The movie is nice (The first one. I haven't watched the 3 part movie yet.), and I am watching the third season rn.

Oh! Also Mushishi. Mushishi is awesome.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 3, 2020)

inuyashiki is sweet and to the point

Highly recommend


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 3, 2020)

bible black


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 3, 2020)

Why is there no Gundam in there. Try Gundam (1978), Z, ZZ, Char's counterattack, Wing, and IBO.


----------



## thewannacryguy (Jan 3, 2020)

To be a true weeb you have to watch hentai.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

thewannacryguy said:


> To be a true weeb you have to watch hentai.


Baby steps.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Ok, I spent time looking through the list, and asking on Discord for more recommendations, here is the final list:
> 
> *Animes that I will watch (in no particular order)*
> -Sword Art Online
> ...



Ahem. Two of these things are not like the other.
I'm not religious friend, but for all that is holy...do...not...watch...them.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> Ahem. Two of these things are not like the other.
> I'm not religious friend, but for all that is holy...do...not...watch...them.


Boku no Pico can be entertaining if you watch it with friends.
As for why you would watch it alone, I'd rather not think about that.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Boku no Pico can be entertaining if you watch it with friends.
> As for why you would watch it alone, I'd rather not think about that.



Granted granted...but you don't throw a starting swimmer into the middle of the ocean, surrounded by sharks, with a bleeding wound.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> Granted granted...but you don't throw a starting swimmer into the middle of the ocean, surrounded by sharks, with a bleeding wound.


I mean, if he's smart enough, he'll look it up on MAL first before watching it and decide for himself.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 3, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Boku no Pico can be entertaining if you watch it with friends.
> As for why you would watch it alone, I'd rather not think about that.


I showed the list on Discord and I was already warned about Boku no Pico. I have no idea what it is about, I yet even have to see what the characters look like.

Remember, I'll just watch 1 or 2 episodes from an anime, or a half if it gets weird and I can't take it anymore. I'll watch more if I actually like it.



thewannacryguy said:


> To be a true weeb you have to watch hentai.


I will use holy water on you, go back to Rule 34, where you came from!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I showed the list on Discord and I was already warned about Boku no Pico. I have no idea what it is about, I yet even have to see what the characters look like.


It's three episodes long. Here are the summaries from MAL.


Spoiler: You've been warned






			
				Episode 1: Boku no Pico said:
			
		

> Upbeat and effeminate Pico is working at his grandfather's coffee shop, Café Bebe, for the summer. Tamotsu is a white-collar worker looking for an escape from the mundanity of his everyday life. When they meet at the café, sparks of love and lust quickly draw the two together. Conventional notions of age, gender, and sexuality are broken down as the pair seeks carnal gratification in one another's company. But do the pleasures of flesh equate to a connection between hearts?


*TL;DR:* Gay porn between an adult and a minor.


			
				Episode 2: Pico to Chico said:
			
		

> The crisp rays of summer sun find the effeminate Pico embroiled in yet another heated and lustful fling. While out biking, Pico meets and befriends Chico—a lively boy not much younger than him, but leagues behind in the affairs of the flesh. After the innocent Chico shows his sister in the midst of self-pleasure to Pico, Pico takes it upon himself to educate this confused youth.


*TL;DR:* Gay porn between two minors.


			
				Episode 3: Pico x CoCo x Chico said:
			
		

> The young couple Pico and Chico are out for a date in town when a chance encounter has them immediately seduced by the mysterious runaway named CoCo. Pico is instantly drawn in by CoCo's spiritual outlook and feminine charms, but little does he know that the swaying of his heart will fuel the sparks of jealousy, passion, and desperation between the trio, ready to engulf them in an inferno of arousal and anxiety at any moment.
> 
> Two may be company, but is three really a crowd?


*TL;DR:* Gay porn between three minors, one of which looks like a girl, but has a dick.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 3, 2020)

What is wrong with Japan sometimes?
Lets just say that the list I made is a sick joke and I will now Google every anime on this list. I do not want to watch 2 figures going for it, and by making a list like this definetly shows I'm a brainlet when it comes to anime.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

Euphoria...is...better...or just as bad, depending on how you look at it.
They're at least adults, but it's weird and messed up and weird.

Like, I think it counts as hentai, and...yeah.
I know it's based on a visual novel, which had scenes of...enema to...erm...mouth.
It's also a death game, but unlike the cutesy deaths of Danganronpa, it's actually gory and gruesome.

So yeah, I'd avoid that too. Unless you carry bleach for your eyes. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But other than Boco no Pico and Euphoria, I believe the rest of the ones you've listed are...safe and entertaining.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 3, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> Depends on your tastes.
> One of my favourites is less action and more existentialism.
> 
> Death Parade.
> ...


I kept waiting for the one that was "tits everywhere" and ended up disappointed.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 3, 2020)

Are you guys trying to send DEEP ECCHI shit down my throat? Nobody told me that a good handful of animes on my list has tits.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> I kept waiting for the one that was "tits everywhere" and ended up disappointed.



Fairy Tail. 
Dragon Maid.
Any of the Monogatari seasons.
Kemeko DX (Bonus points for Wiggle Wiggle AMV. THICC)
Konosuba

Should cover most bases. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Are you guys trying to send DEEP ECCHI shit down my throat? Nobody told me that a good handful of animes on my list has tits.



Problem with Anime nowadays is that it's very "fan service" focused. Hell, 2 of the big 4, Fairy Tail and One Piece are quite...gratuitous with the fan service.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 3, 2020)

I thought Dragon Maid had 1 titscene, but Konosuba has tits as well?

By tits, do you mean big boobs or actual tits? I'm so confused now!


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

Nah, don't mean naked. Just very "in your face obvious".

One of the dragon maid characters has jugs so big I don't know how she can keep her balance.

For the most part, if any of the..."main stream" anime do have exposure scenes, its behind a heavy layer of "steam". Cause...ya know...steam works that way.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 3, 2020)

My Hero Acadamia - Have not watched it myself, but heard good things and tipped a friend and he loves it
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood - Possibly my favorite anime I've watched, every episode is as epic as the last and zero fillers. Supposed to be pretty authentic to the manga as well though I haven't read it so I don't know.

Death Note - Pretty much a must watch, it's one of the most iconic and memorable animes of all time. Also not too long and drawn out.
Kaze no Stigma - I've only seen a few episodes of this, it failed to get me hooked but I did like what I saw, and someone with a better attention span than me might really like it.

Naruto/Naruto Shippuuden/Boruto - People have mixed opinions on them and it's quite long so it's a lot to get into, but the benefit of starting late is that you can skip all the fillers, the result of which is a pretty great anime all around in my opinion. There is an unofficial cut called Naruto Kai (only of the original show and not Shippuuden I believe) that might make things easier. The fillers are some of the worst, but the canon episodes are usually great. Skipping the fillers probably cuts down the amount of episodes you have to watch by about half as well.
I don't actually watch that much anime so those are most of them other than the original FMA (which never had the story finished, felt kind of badly paced, and there's not much point in watching it when FMA:B exists), Bleach (which I got bored of around episode 100), Clannad (that was just kind of boring all around) and Lucky Star (which I did watch all of, it was decent filler but nothing amazing)


Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I thought Dragon Maid had 1 titscene, but Konosuba has tits as well?
> 
> By tits, do you mean big boobs or actual tits? I'm so confused now!



What's the difference?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 3, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> Nah, don't mean naked. Just very "in your face obvious".



Ah, so kind of like Kakegurui, where I clicked off the first episode because my brain couldn't handle it.

*Thanks I hate it.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, there's a lot of extra submitions coming in, I'll try to sort everything but it's nearly impossible at this point. MAL is my only option.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

Example.

And, I mean Dragon Maid isn't...bad. The themes behind it are good. (How we're so quick to crucify things that are "different").
However there are a lot of...questionable scenes in it which...might make you feel icky.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Also, there's a lot of extra submitions coming in, I'll try to sort everything but it's nearly impossible at this point. MAL is my only option.


Do keep us updated on the stuff you watch and how you liked it.
Also, link your MAL profile :eyes:


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 3, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Do keep us updated on the stuff you watch and how you liked it.


I don't think you can get much positive out of me, except in some very rare cases.
And that MAL account is coming a Sunday, I hope.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 3, 2020)

Neon genesis evangelion


----------



## CORE (Jan 3, 2020)

Hentai is awesome at first it like Candy but too much makes you Sick!

Berserk - Hellsing - Castlevania - DarkStalkers - DragonBall - Vampire Hunter D - AppleSeed - Tekken - StreetFighter - DevilMan.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a notepad with most of the anime I have seen on it that I'm gonna paste below.
"
To Watch:
kimetsu no yaiba
Redline
samurai 7
parasyte series
gangsta!  
hellsing ultimate
   Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
   trigun
   afro samurai
100 random shit
psycho pass
ghost in the shell
ergo proxy
durara series
   one punch season 2
   more bobs burgers
   d grey man and the reboot or whatever
gungrave
jojos bizarre adventure
   yu yu hakusho
   blue gender
Lupin The third
Cowboy Bebop Movie
blue excorcist two

Watched:
samurai champloo
cowboy bebop
space dandy
steins gate series
tokyo ghoul series
outlaw star
kakegirikui netflix whatever the fuck it's called
bacanno
black lagoon
michiko and hatchin
Shiki
Anko
Sinbad Series
Speed Grapher
Jormungand
91 Days
Darker Than Black Series
blue excorcist
kaneneri
cannon busters"

If they're tabbed over it's because I have started them/haven't finished them yet
Out of all of these I really reccomend Black Lagoon, 91 Days, and Outlaw Star
Tokyo Ghoul if you're into intense animes with some gore\
Edit: Jormungand is also really good


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

MythicalData said:


> I have a notepad with most of the anime I have seen on it that I'm gonna paste below.
> "
> To Watch:
> kimetsu no yaiba
> ...


You should also get a MAL account.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

See, Berserk is good.
Its mature. Like, really really really mature.
Dark themes galore. People being cut in half and all sorts of uber violence. This comes part and parcel with the fact the main character is essentially a "Berserker", and for good reasons since the shit he's had to go through...and watch, would break anybody.

My problem with it is the anime series.
So my constructive criticism...
The anime series SUCK.

The animation style is just so...jarring and hard for me, personally, to watch. It's all CGI and in my opinion, not even that great. 
Final Fantasy Spirit Within, one of the first CGI movies, that's a good example of CGI being used for the whole product. Berserk...not so much.

If you're open to reading Manga though...I'd 100% recommend the Manga.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 3, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> You should also get a MAL account.


I've been too lazy to input my list into it tbh haha seems like a good idea though


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

One I would suggest, just for the laughs, is "Ghost Stories".
It has to be dubbed though.
They basically threw the anime at the dubbing company and told them to do it English.
What they failed to provide though, is an actual working script.
So...they ad-libbed.

Once again, it is a dated anime, but dear god, some of the scenes.

Just go and search "not because you're a rabbit" on YouTube. You'll find the correct clip easily enough.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> See, Berserk is good.
> Its mature. Like, really really really mature.
> Dark themes galore. People being cut in half and all sorts of uber violence. This comes part and parcel with the fact the main character is essentially a "Berserker", and for good reasons since the shit he's had to go through...and watch, would break anybody.
> 
> ...



Berserk 1997 Adaptation: Am I joke to you?


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> Berserk 1997 Adaptation: Am I joke to you?



Sooooooooooo much story has happened since then. Hell, that finished on the eclipse. You can't just end a series on *that.
*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> Sooooooooooo much story has happened since then. Hell, that finished on the eclipse. You can't just end a series on *that.*


Oh, no I know, it's just for what it was worth it was a decent adaptation of the Golden Age Arc & A General good intro to the series; but yes, you're 100% correct, the vast majority of the manga was not done justice as far as any additional adaptations were concerned. That said, where the Puck is chapter 360?!!?! Moira pls!


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> Oh, no I know, it's just for what it was worth it was a decent adaptation of the Golden Age Arc & A General good intro to the series; but yes, you're 100% correct, the vast majority of the manga was not done justice as far as any additional adaptations were concerned. That said, where the Puck is chapter 360?!!?! Moira pls!



Yeah, tell me about it. The 1997 adaptation is good, and with a good animation style, but the amount of content that has happened since then. The new characters, the character developments, the horse, the PT baby, the armour, the dopeass demon designs, the poor broken doll.

But yeah, the more recent adaptations are just...ugly to look at. I mean it can't be that difficult to do a proper anime animation style version of the story and catch up, new chapters seem to come out every half a year. (Kill me)


----------



## antiNT (Jan 3, 2020)

Steins;Gate is a masterpiece


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 3, 2020)

antiNT said:


> Steins;Gate is a masterpiece



Steins;Gate, Chaos;Head/Child are what got me into Visual Novels.
And they actually did a damn good job of porting everything that happened in S;G into the anime, so I have to commend them for that too.
I would certainly recommend it.
It might be a bit slow at the beginning but that's mainly to introduce the characters and their personalities. It is, however, mind bending. So make sure you're sober when you watch it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Nothing, really, mostly fighting, but I already put a large list together for now that I will edit sometimes if an anime doesn't catch my interest.



Hey, sorry for the late reply, it seems by now you have a lot of good responses to work with but I did notice three titles no one else mentioned yet as far as the fighting genre goes.


Trigun
Fist of The North Star
hajime no ippo (This one is just straight boxing, nothing super natural, but it's very critically acclaimed)
Big O

Akame Ga Kill
If you're willing to go into other genres here are some other ones I do not believe anyone mentioned

Psychological/Horror

Serial Experiments Lain (Late 90s Internet Sci Fi, what's not to love!).
Monster (74 Episodes, Famous Japanese Neurosurgeon in Germany during the 1990s is framed for a triple homicide he did not commit and is on the run to clear his name)
Higurashi (Do not let the first episode/art style throw you off, this show is downright horrifying)

School Days (Same as above)
Ergo Proxy (Post Apocalypse, Robots Servants Gaining Free Will & Rampaging, Some Cool Fights) 
Romance (Nothing Pervy)

Welcome To The NHK (I would save this for when you are comfortably into weeb territory, this will make you self loathe so hard, lol)
Spice & Wolf (The Story of a Medieval Merchant Discovering a Treasure More Valuable Than Gold... Love).


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 4, 2020)

Apathetic_Discord said:


> Steins;Gate, Chaos;Head/Child are what got me into Visual Novels.
> And they actually did a damn good job of porting everything that happened in S;G into the anime, so I have to commend them for that too.


If I may slip a message for OP here, don't watch Chaos;Head. Go play the VN instead. S;G is good (but I don't know where you get that idea of them porting everything in it. They only ported the True Route, there *a lot* more in the VN). Same comment than C;H for S;G 0. The anime is hurtful to watch. They tried to mash all the route from the VN, and it "just works". - Todd Howeeb

Since people mentioned MAL, here's my account. Peruse to your heart content.
https://myanimelist.net/profile/medoli900


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 4, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Give me a list of anime I should watch.
> In 2021, I'll look back at this and I'll either laugh very hard or cringe.


Films by Makoto Shinkai, Clannad and Clannad Afterstory, just about anything animated by Kyoto animation is amazing


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 4, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> If I may slip a message for OP here, don't watch Chaos;Head. Go play the VN instead. S;G is good (but I don't know where you get that idea of them porting everything in it. They only ported the True Route, there *a lot* more in the VN). Same comment than C;H for S;G 0. The anime is hurtful to watch. They tried to mash all the route from the VN, and it "just works". - Todd Howeeb
> 
> Since people mentioned MAL, here's my account. Peruse to your heart content.
> https://myanimelist.net/profile/medoli900



Hmmm, yeah, you might be right actually.
Been _years_ since I read the Visual Novel. Just a little less since I watched the anime.

I would agree and say read the visual novel over the anime, but OP is a starting weeb so jumping straight into VNs might be a high hurdle.

OP, for clarification, in case it's the first time you've heard of Visual Novels, they're essentially a book, but with background picture visuals and characters pictures. It's hard to explain, but they're like picture books, if picture books came with an actual fully fleshed out story. If you like reading, then I would suggest reading some Visual Novels instead of their applicable Animes. Most can be found on the internet for PC, but they've recently started porting some visual novels to consoles too. I believe the original Steins;Gate, and a number of the subsequent spin off/sequels can be found on the PS4 store.

But again, Visual Novels are just books with pictures, so if you're not much of a reader, then Visual Novels might not be for you.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 4, 2020)

Watching subbed anime is pretty much like reading a book imo lol.
If you want the full experience, but with animation exactly like the anime, play Steins;Gate Elite either on Switch or PS4.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jan 4, 2020)

Queen's Blade


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 4, 2020)

Ok, so I didn't have time to make a MAL or a proper list, but I did have time to make a Crunchyroll account.
In the meantime, I also found a way to get around the ads: crunchyroll-dl.
It's just like youtube-dl, but for Crunchyroll, and it downloads all episodes in high quality, all for offline view.

I'll start with Konosuba tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 5, 2020)

Ok, here is the full list, sorry if I missed some anime, but this list is already getting stupidly long:

-Angel Beats
-Anohana
-Attack on Titan
-Beastars
-Black Lagoon
-Clannad
-Cowboy Bebop
-Darling in the Franxx
-Death Note (Not the Netflix reboot)
-Dr. Stone
-Dragon Ball (Z)
-Dragon Maid
-Evangelion (Original version + End of Evangelion)
-Fate/Zero
-Fire Force
-Full Metal Alchemist
-Gabriel Dropout
-Gantz
-Genocyber
-Ghost Stories (The hilarious English dub)
-Hotorubi
-Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
-Kaze no Stigma
-K-On
-Kill la Kill
-Konosuba
-Little Busters
-Little Witch Academia
-Log Horizon
-Lucky Star
-Mirai Nikki
-Mobile Suit Gundam
-My Hero Academia
-Naruto
-New Game
-No Game No Life
-Non Non Biyori
-Paprika
-Plastic Memories
-Puella Magi Madoka Magica
-Queen's Blade
-Re Zero
-Robot Carnival
-Space Brothers
-Steins;Gate
-Spice & Wolf
-Sword Art Online
-Tensei shitara Slime Datta Ken
-The Ancient Magus' Bride
-Tokyo Ghoul
-Toradora
-Urotsukidoji
-Your Lie in April
-Zatch Bell

(For Konosuba and New Game, I may watch the OVAs as well)

*(Maybe not consider watching?)*
-Berserk
-Death Parade
-Elfen Lied
-Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood (less of a remake from the original FMA)
-Kakegurui
-Nichijou
-Parastyle Maxim

*(Only watch when drunk)*
-Boku no Pico
-Euphoria
-Tsugou no Yoi

*(Not categorised)*
-Trigun
-Fist of the North Star
-Hajime no Ippo
-Big On
-Akame Ga Kill
-Serial Experiments Lain
-Monster (74 episodes)
-Higurashi
-School Days
-Ergo Proxy
-Welcome to the NHK
-Black Bible

Time to make that MAL. New suggestions may be ignored.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 5, 2020)

Yep, now it's too late to stop me.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Yep, now it's too late to stop me.


Nice.
Also, fix the Nichijou placement and put it onto your 'will watch' list.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 5, 2020)

Alright, the list is almost complete. 
As for Beastars, Jojo's Bizzare Adventure and Urotsukidoji, I'm not gonna watch them, because they don't interest me, at all.
And as for Evangelion, Hotorubi and Paprika, I can't find them. I don't know what I should watch, because every special, movie and season have its own page, which is a letdown for me. It makes everything even more confusing!



smileyhead said:


> Also, fix the Nichijou placement and put it onto your 'will watch' list.


this list is already massive lol


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 6, 2020)

Some anime, such as Hotorubi, hasn't really been mainstreamed (picked up by a legit source like chrunchyroll), so you may have to ad lib yourself. Arrrr.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 7, 2020)

If you only want to watch one of the two version of FMA, watch Brotherhood. It's not a remake, it's the anime "as it should have been". The "original" one finished before the manga finished, and deviates from it relatively early on. Also the movies are continuations of the "original" one, while Brotherhood is one entity.

Personally, I love Kakegurui. It is off-putting at start, and has its weird kinks (pun totally intended), but its story and development is worthwhile.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2020)

Well, I didn't have much time this week, now I do, but I just delay everything again by downloading Konosuba, the non-dubbed version.





Why? Because I like delaying.
I promise, I'll start watching when it's done downloading.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah, 29 minutes later and I realised it's also downloading season 2, which isn't on my MAL yet.


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 9, 2020)

Awww. Trash...it ain't that bad. 
Trust me. Before long, you'll start to enjoy anime like the rest of us.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 15, 2020)

So I tried to watch Konosuba after delaying it for more than a week, and my brain legit crashed at 1:31.
Luckily, I plugged up a microphone jack before I did, so I was able to capture what my braincells were thinking. don't ask how that works


----------



## plasturion (Jan 26, 2020)

Why there's no Shirokuma Cafe? I've seen some parts and I plan to watch. Looks funny.


----------



## ThatArekkusu (Jul 6, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> My two favorite animes of all time are FLCL and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. If you watch JoJo's, start with Part 1. Skipping parts is unacceptable.
> 
> It starts out a little slow, but it is most definitely worth it. Especially when you get to part 3.
> 
> FLCL helped me get over some internal struggles, so it'll always have a special place in my heart.


Yeah jjba is always a good anime to start if you want something intense or baki


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 6, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So I tried to watch Konosuba after delaying it for more than a week, and my brain legit crashed at 1:31.
> Luckily, I plugged up a microphone jack before I did, so I was able to capture what my braincells were thinking. don't ask how that works



Sad reading through this thread and seeing you line up some good anime like K-ON and then check ur MAL 6 months later and you didn't really watch anything


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Sad reading through this thread and seeing you line up some good anime like K-ON and then check ur MAL 6 months later and you didn't really watch anything


If it makes you feel any better, he's been into some lewd stuff on Twitter.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 6, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> If it makes you feel any better, he's been into some lewd stuff on Twitter.


That actually makes it worse.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 6, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Sad reading through this thread and seeing you line up some good anime like K-ON and then check ur MAL 6 months later and you didn't really watch anything


Sorry, I either didn't have time or I just struggled to watch...
...anything.



smileyhead said:


> If it makes you feel any better, he's been into some lewd stuff on Twitter.


sssssssstt....


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 6, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Sorry, I either didn't have time or I just struggled to watch...
> ...anything.
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you're gonna struggle when people recommend normie trash anime. Go watch K-ON or Non Non Biyori or some other nice relaxing slice of life anime


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep, I haven't watched K-ON yet, but I can whole-heartedly recommend Non Non Biyori. It's one of my favourites.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 6, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Yep, I haven't watched K-ON yet, but I can whole-heartedly recommend Non Non Biyori. It's one of my favourites.


Non Non is the comfiest thing in life. God I want more.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Non Non is the comfiest thing in life. God I want more.


The third season has been announced and premieres next January. I kinda wanna start reading the manga, though. I'm craving for more Non Non Biyori.
As a side-note, I often download the soundtracks of games/shows/movies I like and NNB has some real goodies.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 6, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> The third season has been announced and premieres next January. I kinda wanna start reading the manga, though. I'm craving for more Non Non Biyori.
> As a side-note, I often download the soundtracks of games/shows/movies I like and NNB has some real goodies.


Thank god we're getting more Non Non and Gochiusa <3

Non Non manga sounds like a good idea!


----------

